# Kohler 12.5hp OHV - Carb Adjustment



## meppwc (Nov 15, 2012)

I believe I need to set the carb screws on this engine. I cannot find information on where the adjustment screws are and how to set them. Can someone help?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The engine #s are needed,to answer that question,since they determine what specific engine,carb is being adjusted.


----------

